# iPod 20 Go versus iRiver 20 Go



## JPTK (7 Juillet 2004)

Perso j'hésite, même si le Iriver est laid, il semble en tout cas écraser l'ipod.
Si vous avez des critiques à faire sur l'article n'hésitez pas, moi j'ai jamais eu l'occaz d'essayer ni l'un ni l'autre.

Comparatif ipo/iriver.


----------



## thant (7 Juillet 2004)

Le pc avec itunes sur win 98 je sais pas trop ou y ont cherché ca


----------



## huexley (7 Juillet 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'hésite, même si le Iriver est laid, il semble en tout cas écraser l'ipod.
> Si vous avez des critiques à faire sur l'article n'hésitez pas, moi j'ai jamais eu l'occaz d'essayer ni l'un ni l'autre.


 tu veux en faire quoi ?


----------



## Fulvio (7 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> tu veux en faire quoi ?


 Ben caler un meuble, tsss, c'te question ! 
 Pour ça, je te conseille plutôt de prendre un Pocket PC. Le Fujitsu-Siemens Loox est parfait, pour ça, mais l'iPaq de chez Compaq est pas mal non plus.


----------



## nde (7 Juillet 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'hésite, même si le Iriver est laid, il semble en tout cas écraser l'ipod.



J'ai un IHP 120 depuis pas mal de temps environ et je me demande comment on pourrait faire mieux (a part le design bien sûr).


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2004)

Le plus simple serait quand même que tu les essayes pour te faire ton opinion (oui je sais c'est très intelligent !  ).

On ne va pas discuter de l'esthétique des appareils qui est sans comparaison ! 
Niveau sonore, je suis très content de mon iPod et sa simplicité d'utilisation est un régal.
Quand tu vois que l'auteur de l'article trouve que les MP3 de l'iRiver "sont organisés de manière très classique, tout comme sont organisés les fichiers et dossiers sous Windows. Vous voilà en terrain connu ! Ouf ! Sauvé !"..... No comment !  

Si tu veux juste écouter de la musique prends un iPod sans hésitation (son seul point noir reste la batterie). 
Si tu souhaites (t')enregistrer, écouter la radio (dans le métro c'est magnifique!), chanter en karaoké ... le irRver semble mieux alors.


----------



## huexley (7 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben caler un meuble, tsss, c'te question !
> Pour ça, je te conseille plutôt de prendre un Pocket PC. Le Fujitsu-Siemens Loox est parfait, pour ça, mais l'iPaq de chez Compaq est pas mal non plus.


  c'est très malin ca 

 Perso j'ai un iPod qui me sers de disque dur et de balladeur, toute autre fonction serait pour moi totalement superflu d ou ma question  si il n'a pas besoin de foule d accessoire et qu il a besoin d aller faire un peu de sport et garder qq documents, pas besoin de l iriver et autant prendre un produit qui ressemble a quelquechose 

 points noir de l iPod 3G, la batterie et les cables propriétaire Apple qui valent les yeux de la tete ( iPod 1G power  )


----------



## mercutio (7 Juillet 2004)

"Pour éteindre votre iPOD il faudra donc appuyer sur Play."  oulà ils ont fait fort chez Apple, c'est pas bien de piquer les idées à Windows !!


----------



## JPTK (7 Juillet 2004)

Moi je m'en fous j'aime pas la musique de toute façon, je voulais juste connaître votre avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 je sais pas d'ailleurs qui est le modo qui m'a déplacé ici mais bon... j'ai jamais dit que je voulais acheter quoi que ce soit, REAGISSEZ me paraissait plus approprié donc ou le forum ipod aussi nan ? :mouais:  Enfin bref c'est vous qui voyez hein...


ps : mais dictaphone/sampler, ça serait un argument de poids pour moi, et l'autonomie aussi, 16 h pour le Iriver je crois... même l'ipod mini ne fait que 8 h...


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2004)

Mon jptk tu as craqué  :mouais: tu vois bien que c'est orienté ce comparatif  :mouais: 
il a même pas de mac le gars   non non resaisi toi je te prie enfin
regarde la conclusion
les ipods c'est pour les femmes, le truc de geek (comme lui koi) c'est pour moi  :hein: 
oh la amigo  
tiens la ça aussi
mon jptk tu me fends le coeur quand même alors tu vas revenir dans le droit chemin ou pas ?  :love:


----------



## JPTK (7 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> les ipods c'est pour les femmes, le truc de geek (comme lui koi) c'est pour moi  :hein:



Yeah... c'est ce genre de remarque que je voulais,, bien vu  
En fait je comptais sur vous pour me déstabiliser un peu le comparatif, histoire que la conclusion soit pas aussi évidente et tranchée.

Hè Naas, ton article il est anglais, ça me donne mal au ventre et après je bande moins bien quand je lis trop d'anglais, t'as pas un résumé ?  :rose:   

Ki ki gagne à la fin ?


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ..Hè Naas, ton article il est anglais,...


feneasse !   , je bosse moi, alors au charbon    


regarde le gars aussi _Petit rappel pour commencer. L&#8217;iPOD est un produit de l&#8217;américain APPLE, bien connu pour leur machines et OS. Quant à l&#8217;iHP-120, il ne profite pas du poids d&#8217;une société mondialement reconnue comme la marque à la pomme. iRIVER est une société coréenne qui appartient à ReignCom, créée en 1999 avec seulement 260 employés contre les 11000 worldwide d&#8217;APPLE. "_ 
ouhhhh mechant vilain apple worlcompany ouhhhhh    alors que le river ils sont tous petits, ahhh  :love: eux c'est des gentils  :love: ouaih  :love: 

et regarde du coté des formats de musique dispos aussi
alors


----------



## JPTK (7 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> feneasse !   , je bosse moi, alors au charbon
> 
> 
> regarde le gars aussi _Petit rappel pour commencer. L?iPOD est un produit de l?américain APPLE, bien connu pour leur machines et OS. Quant à l?iHP-120, il ne profite pas du poids d?une société mondialement reconnue comme la marque à la pomme. iRIVER est une société coréenne qui appartient à ReignCom, créée en 1999 avec seulement 260 employés contre les 11000 worldwide d?APPLE. "_
> ...



Bah il a plutôt raison de de la surligner cette puissance de com d'apple, c'est normal, ça serait hypocrite de ne pas le faire, il veut dire par là que c'est parce forcément parce que l'ipod est partout qu'il est bon, cf coca cola et autres


----------



## nde (7 Juillet 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux juste écouter de la musique prends un iPod sans hésitation (son seul point noir reste la batterie).
> Si tu souhaites (t')enregistrer, écouter la radio (dans le métro c'est magnifique!), chanter en karaoké ... le irRver semble mieux alors.


 Et le prix ?


----------



## kisco (7 Juillet 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> "Pour éteindre votre iPOD il faudra donc appuyer sur Play."  oulà ils ont fait fort chez Apple, c'est pas bien de piquer les idées à Windows !!



c'est le bouton "Play / Pause", donc pour l'éteindre, rien de plus normal que d'appuyer longtemps sur Pause !


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah il a plutôt raison de de la surligner cette puissance de com d'apple, c'est normal, ça serait hypocrite de ne pas le faire, il veut dire par là que c'est parce forcément parce que l'ipod est partout qu'il est bon, cf coca cola et autres


sauf que ce texte est sur la page AVANT ton test, donc avant de lire le test c'est le texte que tu lis et SI tu veux alors tu cliques sur le lien qui vient sur ta page   tu as vu que je bosse sérieux sur ton truc alors hummmmmm     je te l'ai dis je suis très fort  :love:


----------



## dude (7 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Mon jptk tu as craqué  :mouais: tu vois bien que c'est orienté ce comparatif  :mouais:
> il a même pas de mac le gars
> :love:


 Le "gars" il a un cube si mes souvenirs sont bon :love:


----------



## naas (8 Juillet 2004)

Autre chose, le transfert et stockage, tu es en usb avec le iriver quand tu es en firewire avec l'ipod, et l'ipod te sers de disque dur de dépannage et pour transporter tes applis (j'ai perso panther en secours sur mon ipod) , le river peux le faire ?

ensuite le gars (ou c'est marque qu'il a un cube ?   ) parle d'une fonction manquante sur l'ipod le avls _En revanche la fonction AVLS qui existe sur certains lecteurs MD n&#8217;est pas présente sur l&#8217;iPOD, ce qui est plutôt dommage. Pour rappel, cette fonction est présente pour bloquer le volume de votre lecteur afin de ne pas endommager vos oreilles_ , mais d'après mes souvenirs appel a du mettre a joru le firmware de son ipod because le volume sonore maxi etait trop puissant au regard de la legislation française, pourquoi il n'en parle pas   

je continue, regarde le passage sur la qualité de son
_Cela va être dur à entendre pour les possesseurs d&#8217;iPOD mais la qualité sonore de l iHP-120 lui est vraiment supérieure, cela venant de plusieurs choses :
- Une mise à jour régulière du firmware (tout comme l&#8217;iPOD je vous rassure) du lecteur avec toutes les améliorations que cela comporte.
- Des écouteurs d&#8217;une qualité incroyable.
Peut-être que certains trouveront l&#8217;iHP-120 plus "silencieux" que l&#8217;iPOD mais après tout, ce n&#8217;est peut-être pas plus mal et plus raisonnable pour vos oreilles_ 
c'est basé sur quoi ces reflexions ?  :hein:
en quoi le firmware mis ajour regulier ameliore la qualité ? 
comme si apple ne le faisais pas aussi quand s'est nécessaire   
et le coup des ecouteurs, c'est qui la bande passante ? et le rendu en db, des chiffres que diable !

non non non décidement mon jptk cela ne va plus je vais en devoir parler a la mère supérieur


----------



## woulf (8 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose, le transfert et stockage, tu es en usb avec le iriver quand tu es en firewire avec l'ipod, et l'ipod te sers de disque dur de dépannage et pour transporter tes applis (j'ai perso panther en secours sur mon ipod) , le river peux le faire ?



Le truc c'est que JPTK, il a, si je me souviens bien un powermac 1ghz, et ça n'a pas l'usb 2, ça...
Donc, il va s'amuser à transférer ses vieilles K7 pourries  à la main presque... ouh lala que ça va ramer.

M'enfin, ce que j'en dis, moi, hein, et puis, si c'est pour écouter didier super, autant prendre un vieux walkman sony à K7  

Bon, j'arrête le trolling, et je redeviens sérieux un tout petit moment: l'ipod a un soft de navigation super, avec itunes c'est la symbiose totale, l'amour fou, tellement simple et efficace que c'en est génial (une des meilleures bonnes caractéristiques apple, à mon goût).

L'autre a peut être plein de fonctions à la con, mais il est moooooche, la navigation "à la windows" rien que de lire ça, ça fait peur et je suis déjà à 30 kilomètres avec ce genre d'arguments.

Bref, si tu veux te faire chier la life, l'iriver est pour toi; si tu veux être beau, jeune, intelligent, hype et tout et tout, achète un ipod, les filles te regarderont avec des yeux enamourés, t'auras pas l'air du geek de base à lunette et chemise à carreau et casquette à pingouin dessus (c'est l'élément tendance de la panoplie), non décidément, tu mérites mieux qu'un iriver.

Ah, c'est plus cher ? Pfffff, pitié pas ce genre d'arguments à 200 euros


----------



## naas (8 Juillet 2004)

les infos sur le river 
les infos sur l'ipod 
alors tu vois quand on commence a gratter on trouve, fénéant


----------



## mercutio (8 Juillet 2004)

Il a quand même le droit de préférer un appareil à un autre, je trouve le compratif très bien fait:

 3 remarques:

 1. il manque cruellement une ou 2 fonctions à l'ipod (encodage par ex...)
 2. a t-il essayé dintervertir les écouteurs ? ou de brancher ipod et irive sur une chaîne hifi ?
 Soit l'ipod a effectivement un mauvais son, soit c'est ses écouteurs, ce qui n'est pas la même chose
 3. effectivement l'iriver est moche


----------



## JPTK (8 Juillet 2004)

Merci à vous d'avoir fait tout le boulot pour moi c'est cool, je savais que je pouvais compter sur vous, enfin sur Naas en particulier sur ce coup là  :style:



> Le truc c'est que JPTK, il a, si je me souviens bien un powermac 1ghz, et ça n'a pas l'usb 2, ça...



"Ca"  :hein:  :mouais:   
Pfff une ptite carte PCI à 10 euros et pi c'est bon   

Nan mais de toute façon j'en veux pas de l'iriver moi hein... c'est un pote qui me dit qu'il est mieux que l'ipod, patati patata, alors comme ce sujet c'est pas celui que je maîtrise le mieux, je vous l'ai refilé.

Merci.


----------



## naas (8 Juillet 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est un pote qui me dit qu'il est mieux que l'ipod, patati patata, ...


   :love: fais moi vite switcher cet heretique, tu as des arguments maintenant


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Juillet 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> "Pour éteindre votre iPOD il faudra donc appuyer sur Play."  oulà ils ont fait fort chez Apple, c'est pas bien de piquer les idées à Windows !!



lol


----------



## ederntal (8 Juillet 2004)

C'est vraiment chercher la petite bête car c'est pas le bouton "play" mais "lecture / pause"
Ca parrait normal qu'un appuie long sur pause... soit l'éctinction....


----------



## naas (8 Juillet 2004)

Oui cela parait normal.


----------

